# Youtube auto-logged me inside some other users account



## eagle_y2j (Feb 11, 2007)

*Youtube automatically loged me inside someones account and showed me results of what that user was surfing *
* showed me results of what that user was searching* i was surfing as guest and seraching for Venga Boys 

single user PC


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 11, 2007)

Possible that someone logged into Youtube, but forgot to Sign out. Same case with emails...........


----------



## mediator (Feb 11, 2007)

Can u post the screenshot, if that happens again?


----------



## eagle_y2j (Feb 11, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Possible that someone logged into Youtube, but forgot to Sign out. Same case with emails...........


 but how ? My IP is dynamic but i m surfing with same IP from last 4 hrs + i watched 5 videos using this IP   on youtube b4 all this happened . Secondly none shares my conection and PC


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 11, 2007)

intresting


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 12, 2007)

eagle_y2j said:
			
		

> but how ? My IP is dynamic but i m surfing with same IP from last 4 hrs + i watched 5 videos using this IP   on youtube b4 all this happened . Secondly none shares my conection and PC



Now that's really strange considering that you don't share your connection and PC! Is it happening now too?


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 12, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> Can u post the screenshot, if that happens again?


ya can u ?


----------



## eagle_y2j (Feb 12, 2007)

ya i hav taken SC of tat wired movement all of you hav a look *img142.imageshack.us/img142/4535/snapshot15xh9.th.png


----------



## mediator (Feb 12, 2007)

But u said u were searching for "Venga Boys video"! Do u stay with friends, or is ur system shared?


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 12, 2007)

Anyway log out man ... Dont use othersss


----------



## eagle_y2j (Feb 12, 2007)

eagle_y2j said:
			
		

> *Youtube automatically loged me inside someones account and showed me results of what that user was surfing *
> * showed me results of what that user was searching* i was surfing as guest and seraching for Venga Boys
> 
> single user PC


 loged me inside someones account and showed me results of what that user was surfing and my PC is single user


----------

